# Miscarriage Tests



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya Peter,
I know your away at the mo but can you answer when you get back.

As i've told you I underwent my second attempt at FET which was positive until 7 weeks when the clinic couldn't find a heartbeat or pregnancy sack. As I have already had 3 misscarriages now you advised me to ask my clinic for some hormone tests.

I have asked for these and am waiting for an appointment for a miscarriage screen. Is this the same thing as hormone tests? 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated

Thanks so much 
Nancy x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

nancy said:


> Hiya Peter,
> I know your away at the mo but can you answer when you get back.
> 
> As i've told you I underwent my second attempt at FET which was positive until 7 weeks when the clinic couldn't find a heartbeat or pregnancy sack. As I have already had 3 misscarriages now you advised me to ask my clinic for some hormone tests.
> ...


----------

